# Elektro Fischen



## PiraT86 (12. November 2007)

Hallo,
wollte eine Bestandsanalyse in meinem Teich vornehmen.
Viele haben mir abgeraten den Teich abzulassen deswegen wollte ich es mit dem Elektrofischen mal probieren. Kenne da jemanden der sowas macht.

Zum Teich: 900m² ca 2.5m - 3m tief. Zu- + Ablauf

Wie groß ist der Umfang in dem die Fische Strom abbekommen und tatsächlich an die Oberfläche kommen??
Wie groß ist die Erfolgsquote auch wirklich Fische zu erwischen? Wann man auf dem Teich mit dem Boot rumpaddelt bekommen die Fische doch Angst und verziehen sich. 

Wie lange hält so eine Betäubung an?
In dem Teich sind massenhaft Rotfedern, Barsche Gründlinge und Moderlischen.

Karpfen, große Barsche und Aale sind auch vorhanden.


Viele Grüße 
Jörn


----------



## schrauber78 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

welche abmasse hat den dein teich? wär es nicht sinnvoller, mit nem netz durch zu gehen? schließlich hast du wenn es viel ist nen 3-4m wirkungskreis


----------



## PiraT86 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Naja der Teich ist dreieckig.
Und mit einem Netz durchgehen wäre nicht so gut. Denke ich.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Also bei ner Tiefe von über 2m kannste das mit dem E-Gerät direkt mal knicken. |rolleyes

Selbst bei nem extrem leistungsstarken Gerät ist der Umfang in dem die Fische hochkommen auf einen Radius von maximal 2-3 m vorm Kescher begrenzt. Arbeitest Du mit höherer Stromstärke ist der Verlust deutlich höher.
Bei der genannten Tiefe hast jedoch das Problem, dass die meisten Fische vor dem Stromfeld abhauen werden.

Du kannst nen stichprobenartigen Überblick über den Fischbestand bekommen (was ja eigentlich auch Ziel der Elektrofischerei ist), aber keine Gesamtbestands-Analyse.
Insbesondere größere Fische wirst Du kaum zu sehen kriegen. Aale dafür in Mengen, da sie aufgrund ihrer Körperform prädestiniert sind fürs E-Fischen. Dass muss man immer berücksichtigen bei ner Hochrechnung.


Abgesehen von der Problematik:
Hast Du nen E-Schein? Weil mal eben elektrisch Abfischen darf noch lange nicht jeder - aus gutem Grund. Die Stromstärken sind absolut tödlich!


----------



## PiraT86 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Wie oben bereits geschrieben kenne ich jemand der sowas in unserer Region häufig macht.


----------



## Marlin1 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Und der würde das auch ohne behördliche Genehmigung in deinem Gewässer machen ??Erstaunlich.GrußReinhold


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*



PiraT86 schrieb:


> Wie oben bereits geschrieben kenne ich jemand der sowas in unserer Region häufig macht.


Na wenn Du da jemand kennst, der sowas macht, solltest Du denjenigen mal fragen. Vor Ort wird man am besten beurteilen können, inwiefern eine Elektr-Abfischung Sinn an Deinem gewässer machen könnte.


----------



## PiraT86 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Hallo Reinhold,
ich grüße dich!
Nein würde er nicht ;-) Habe mich bereits mit der Behörde in Verbindung gesetzt. Man sagte mir es sei reine formalität diese Genehmigung zu bekommen.


----------



## Marlin1 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Na dann ist ja gut, sonst könntet ihr eine böse Überraschung erleben.GrußReinhold


----------



## Clouserfan (13. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Hallo Pirat86!
Ein leistungsfähiges Wechselstromgerät auf einem Boot reicht völlig aus um die Fische aus 3m tiefe zu holen. Abkeschern und in Behältern mit Sauerstoffzufuhr hältern.
Das ist zwar etwas müßig, aber gehen tut das. Wichtig sind die Befischungsgenehmigung und ein erfahrener Mann am E-Gerät. Von kleinen auf dem Rücken zu tragenden Gleichstromgeräten würde ich abraten, weil die Leistung fehlt. 
Und taktisch klug wären 2 Geräte die sich die Fische zutreiben, weil der Stromfluß die Fische zur Flucht verleitet , sie versuchen immer die befischte Zone zu verlassen.
Aber das weiß ja dein Bekannter alles , wenn er nen E-Schein hat.
Gruß.


----------



## PiraT86 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Dankeschön für diese Info!
Jetzt bleibt bei mir keine Frage offen!

Gute Nacht!
Gruß
JÖRN


----------



## C.K. (18. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

@Fischpaule
ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu. Habe auch noch nie gehört das Fische aus 3m auftauchen.



> Stromfluß die Fische zur Flucht verleitet , sie versuchen immer die befischte Zone zu verlassen.



Auch das stimmt auch nur bedingt. Richtig ist der äußere Ring hat eine Scheuchwirkung, der innere Ring zieht Fische an. ( So habe ich es mal gelernt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. November 2007)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*



C.K. schrieb:


> Auch das stimmt auch nur bedingt. Richtig ist der äußere Ring hat eine Scheuchwirkung, der innere Ring zieht Fische an. ( So habe ich es mal gelernt.


Ist auch absolut korrekt so! #6


----------



## Sneep (22. März 2008)

*AW: Elektro Fischen*

Hallo,

Ich glaube hier geht einiges durcheinander.

Vereinfachend unterscheidet man 3 Stromarten.

Wechselstrom - absolut verboten und für Fische tödlich
Impulsstrom - Einzelne Stromstöße - der Fisch wird betäubt
Gleichstrom - der Fisch folgt der Fangelektrode und wird nicht betäubt

 Moderne Geräte beherrschen Impuls- und Gleichstrom
Impuls hat mehr Reichweite und verbraucht weniger Strom
Gleichstrom braucht sehr viel Strom und die Reichweite ist nicht so groß, es ist aber die schonenste Methode und kann Fische auch aus Verstecken ziehen. Bei Impuls verbleibt der betäubte Fisch dagegen in seinem Versteck.

Wenn in den vorherigen Beiträgen Reichweiten angegeben werden, so muss man wissen, das es z.B. möglich ist einen Lachs aus 3 Meter hochzubringen, aber das Rotauge am gleichen Platz bei der Entfernung nicht reagiert. Ein großer Fisch fängt mit seinem Körper mehr Feldlinien ab. 

Die wichtigste Frage wurde aber noch gar nicht angesprochen. Hat das Gewässer Deckungen wie z.B. Wasserpflanzen oder ist es deckungslos?

Der Fisch kann bei Annäherungen des Bootes auf 2 Arten reagieren. Er kann sich in ein Versteck flüchten und abwarten bis die Gefahr vorüber ist und wird dann gefangen.
Oder er findet keine Deckung und versucht auf maximale Distanz zur Gefahr zu bleiben. 
In diesem Fall hat man mit dem E-Gerät 0 Chance.

Also, hat der Teich Wasserpflanzen könnte es klappen, trotz der sehr großen Tiefe.
Hat er keine Wasserpflanzen, gibt es keine Möglichkeit ein E-Gerät mit Erfolg einzusetzen.

Noch ein Wort zu Schäden am Fisch. Grundsätzlich beobachtet 1 Mann die betäubten Fische. Bleiben diese länger als ca. 1 Minute betäubt oder bluten Barsche aus den Kiemen, ist die Einstellung am Gerät zu verändern.

Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung bei zahlreichen E-Fischen, weiß ich, dass die meisten Verluste durch falsche Hälterung auftreten. Der gefangene Fisch hat durch den Stress bedingt einen stark erhöhten Sauerstoffbedarf und das Hälterwasser ist in kurzen Abständen zu erneuern. Eine gute Sauerstoffpumpe ist daher absolute Pflicht.

Ich hoffe damit weitergeholfen zu haben

mfG


----------

